# How to Organize Your Garage



## ddooley5577 (10 mo ago)

DIYChatroom said:


> A garage is more than just a shelter for your car. Its secondary purpose is storage, and most homeowners use it to manage their tools, equipment and other items. That said, they do so with varying degrees of success, and it takes an effort to keep a space neat and tidy.
> 
> Many people approach the task of organizing like a puzzle, rearranging what they've already placed in their garage to make room for new additions. Other people approach clutter with no foresight whatsoever, stacking boxes until they lean as they toss junk into the closest corner without a second thought.
> 
> ...


What toolbox or wall unit is that holding the tools?


----------

